# Just great winter forecast



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope this is wrong.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/sandy-winter-2012-2013-forecast/1741302


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2012)

Raise your right hand and repeat after me. "We are screwed."


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Raise your right hand and repeat after me. "We are screwed."


 
Okay done that.

Your located right in that real cold area with me or close ant you?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup Couple of hours north east of ya.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I hope this is wrong.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/sandy-winter-2012-2013-forecast/1741302


Since winter never came last year I'm expecting a chit load of snow and cold this year. The Sugar Maple and Beech are all set for the colder weather, both seasoned for 3 years.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup that was my guess, the folks down at the coast get all the snow and up in the northern NH I save money on plowing.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Yup Couple of hours north east of ya.


 
I think i get what your saying.



zap said:


> Since winter never came last year I'm expecting a chit load of snow and cold this year. The Sugar Maple and Beech are all set for the colder weather, both seasoned for 3 years.


 
I think i have enough seasoned wood may have to burn some poplar come February or March.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I think i get what your saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have enough seasoned wood may have to burn some poplar come February or March.


The Geenland Block.
http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...s-169/winter-seasonal-forecast-how-cold-32287


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

zap said:


> The Geenland Block.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...s-169/winter-seasonal-forecast-how-cold-32287


 
I would watch the video but my so called high speed internet is almost junk right now.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

zap said:


> The Geenland Block.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...s-169/winter-seasonal-forecast-how-cold-32287


 
Interesting i wonder witch forecast will be correct.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2012)

corey21 said:


> Interesting i wonder witch forecast will be correct.


We actually need the water so a winter with some good snow is welcome up here, it's the freezing rain we can do without.
zap


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

zap said:


> We actually need the water so a winter with some good snow is welcome up here, it's the freezing rain we can do without.
> zap


 
Yeah we could use the snow as well last year i had very few blueberry's on the vines we have.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2012)

I forecast that it will be colder than last winter. And there will be more snow.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I forecast that it will be colder than last winter. And there will be more snow.


 
I hope your right.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 19, 2012)

I forecast that tomorrow, I'll be another day older.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 19, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I forecast that tomorrow, I'll be another day older.


 
Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2012)

I have no complaints on what I am seeing so far. (for my region).


----------



## ScotO (Nov 20, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I hope this is wrong.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/sandy-winter-2012-2013-forecast/1741302


 Honestly, I HOPE IT'S RIGHT!!

I LIVE FOR WINTER!  My favorite season by far.  Yeah, I like the other seasons too.  But I'm a big fan of snowmobiling, hiking in the mountains in the winter, etc.

Yep, gimme a nor'easter once every three weeks and I'll be a happy man......
Yes, I am crazy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Honestly, I HOPE IT'S RIGHT!!
> 
> I LIVE FOR WINTER! My favorite season by far. Yeah, I like the other seasons too. But I'm a big fan of snowmobiling, hiking in the mountains in the winter, etc.
> 
> ...


 Yep, gimme a nor'easter, coming your direction S.O., I'll give you a weeks notice!


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes, I am crazy.


 
I seem to agree...yes, you are crazy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Honestly, I HOPE IT'S RIGHT!!
> 
> I LIVE FOR WINTER! My favorite season by far. Yeah, I like the other seasons too. But I'm a big fan of snowmobiling, hiking in the mountains in the winter, etc.
> 
> ...


 Just west of you S.O.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/lakeeffect-snow-follows-thanks/1782906
Zap


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2012)

Give me an ole fashioned, snow up to the ars winter!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know one thing today does not feel like winter been building steps today and it is kind of warm.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm okay with a lot of snow. It's rare that we get snow AND frigid temps. I'll pass on the super cold weather combined with wind.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 20, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I'm okay with a lot of snow. It's rare that we get snow AND frigid temps. I'll pass on the super cold weather combined with wind.


 
I agree i don't want it super cold or a lot of wind.


----------



## firebroad (Nov 20, 2012)

I have five cords of wood, a pantry full of home canned food, and a chitload of annual leave.  I'm with Scotty and the others, BRING IT ON!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 20, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I have five cords of wood, a pantry full of home canned food, and a chitload of annual leave. I'm with Scotty and the others, BRING IT ON!


 
I just hope my wallet is ready.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 20, 2012)

I get tired of putting the snowplow on my dad's truck for NOTHING.  We had BETTER get some snow to justify that plow.......


----------



## corey21 (Nov 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I get tired of putting the snowplow on my dad's truck for NOTHING. We had BETTER get some snow to justify that plow.......


 
I was mainly talking about gas for the genny.

Then there is taking chains on and off the truck to get to the top off the hill done had them on during Sandy.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 26, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I have five cords of wood, a pantry full of home canned food, and a chitload of annual leave. I'm with Scotty and the others, BRING IT ON!


 
I have the wood and the canned food (generator too) but no vacation time-I'll pass.  Eight days without power during Sandy was enough for a while.  A foot or three of white stuff doesn't bother me, heck I love getting out with my lab in the snow, but just no Nor'easters or ice storms-please!?


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm all for some snow. I've been looking forward to winter since May of 2011!


----------



## corey21 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I'm all for some snow. I've been looking forward to winter since May of 2011!


 
Last weekend i got to have my first all day fire this winter back to the shoulder season now.......


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 26, 2012)

What are all you guys talking about? Winter, of course its gonna be bad, matter of fact, isn't the end of the world in a couple weeks. Hows that not a bad winter? PREPARE 12-21-12 

Like brotha bart said raise your right hand and repeat after me...        		 " We're Screwed! "


----------



## corey21 (Nov 26, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> What are all you guys talking about? Winter, of course its gonna be bad, matter of fact, isn't the end of the world in a couple weeks. Hows that not a bad winter? PREPARE 12-21-12
> 
> Like brotha bart said raise your right hand and repeat after me... " We're Screwed! "


 
Well i try not to think of that to much.

I think it signals a change of time not the end.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 27, 2012)

If we survived 12-31-99, I think we'll be ok on 12-21-12 too. What I am really concerned with is the year 2112.


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2012)

You guys can keep your winter.  Woke up to 12F this morning.  It already sucks.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> You guys can keep your winter. Woke up to 12F this morning. It already sucks.


The west coast will provide a nice rise in temps.
http://www.weather.com/weather/videos/news-41/top-stories-169/warm-weather-on-the-way-32399


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

zap said:


> The west coast will provide a nice rise in temps.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/videos/news-41/top-stories-169/warm-weather-on-the-way-32399


 
This reminds me of last year in ways.


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2012)

zap said:


> The west coast will provide a nice rise in temps.


 
I am McLovin' it.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 27, 2012)

Mc F that. Snow is what we need, and more of it.


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Mc F that. Snow is what we need, and more of it.


 
I don't like albino rain.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 27, 2012)

I figure if it's gonna be cold we should at least have a bit of snow to cover all the trash and brown grass along the sides of the roads. I have up my Xmas lights already to frighten away any "bad" weather. When you see the cloud cover split as it passes of NH, you'll know why.


----------



## firebroad (Nov 27, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> II have up my Xmas lights already to frighten away any "bad" weather.


 Holy cow, couldn't you at least wait until December?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> If we survived 12-31-99, I think we'll be ok on 12-21-12 too. What I am really concerned with is the year 2112.


Maybe the mayans knew about the "fiscal cliff"


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> I don't like albino rain.


Jags, are you telling me you wouldn't wanna go snow wheelin in that beast of an avatar?


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Jags, are you telling me you wouldn't wanna go snow wheelin in that beast of an avatar?


Maybe, but can you honestly tell me that you wouldn't prefer to take it for a slow roll down a warm beach?


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Maybe, but can you honestly tell me that you wouldn't prefer to take it for a slow roll down a warm beach?


 
I would go play in the snow with it.

The beach sounds good also.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm doing both . . . playing in the snow (when it gets here) with the sled . . . and going on a cruise to hang out on the beach in February.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I'm doing both . . . playing in the snow (when it gets here) with the sled . . . and going on a cruise to hang out on the beach in February.


 
Cool.


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2012)

I did my snow sports when I was younger.  Climbing in to 6" of clothes to go play doesn't sound like a bunch of fun anymore.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> I did my snow sports when I was younger. Climbing in to 6" of clothes to go play doesn't sound like a bunch of fun anymore.


 
I agree i have to do that just to go feed my chickens then put snow chains on if needed to get to the main road.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Maybe, but can you honestly tell me that you wouldn't prefer to take it for a slow roll down a warm beach?



I suppose a warm nude beach in the morning, before all the yahoos come out...... Just me and my surf rod.


----------



## Jags (Nov 27, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> I suppose a warm nude beach in the morning, before all the yahoos come out...... Just me and my surf rod.


 
Trolling for....


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Trolling for....


Stripers of course.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Maybe, but can you honestly tell me that you wouldn't prefer to take it for a slow roll down a warm beach?


Goin to florida for a few weeks in Dec so ill get warmed up there. Could  be 80 or it could be 50 never can tell about florida.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 27, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Holy cow, couldn't you at least wait until December?


they went up the day after Halloween....we crazy like that.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 27, 2012)

WellSeasoned said:


> Stripers of course.


 
I would like to hook into a 30 pound striper all we have in the lake here is the hybrid stripers along with other fish.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

A nice little cold front coming this way with a low of 8 Thursday night, just might bring in some Sugar Maple tonight. With the drop in temp along with the wind the Lopi Liberty should draft real good, woosh!

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN NEW YORK...CENTRAL
VERMONT...NORTHEAST VERMONT...NORTHWEST VERMONT AND SOUTHERN
VERMONT.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

A COLD FRONT WILL APPROACH THE REGION LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT
AND WILL BRING A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS TO THE REGION.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY.

AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL APPROACH THE REGION LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON
AND WILL MOVE THROUGH THE REGION THURSDAY NIGHT. THIS COLD FRONT WILL
BRING SNOW SHOWERS OR SNOW SQUALLS TO THE REGION ON THURSDAY NIGHT
ALONG WITH NORTHWEST WIND GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH. 1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW
IS POSSIBLE IN A SHORT PERIOD OF TIME IN SNOW SQUALLS THURSDAY
NIGHT. THIS COMBINED WITH WIND GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH WILL GREATLY
REDUCE VISIBILITY WITH A BRIEF PERIOD OF NEAR WHITEOUT CONDITIONS POSSIBLE
IN HEAVIER SNOW SQUALLS. TRAVEL MAY BECOME HAZARDOUS AT TIMES THURSDAY
NIGHT.

.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow Zap...we're supposed to be in the 50's by next week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

Same here, we do have some ironwood inside (for two years) guess it's time to burn it.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 28, 2012)

zap said:


> A nice little cold front coming this way with a low of 8 Thursday night, just might bring in some Sugar Maple tonight. With the drop in temp along with the wind the Lopi Liberty should draft real good, woosh!
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN NEW YORK...CENTRAL
> VERMONT...NORTHEAST VERMONT...NORTHWEST VERMONT AND SOUTHERN
> ...


 
Wow. I bet your stove will be singing in that weather

They are calling for temps in the 60's here this weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

corey21 said:


> Wow. I bet your stove will be singing in that weather
> 
> They are calling for temps in the 60's here this weekend.


 We should actually be colder, the temps are from an airport 37 miles away from us. Since we heat from the basement I'll get rid of the longer burn times for fires which will put out more btu's, more of a rolling flame compared to the dancing flame.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 28, 2012)

zap said:


> We should actually be colder, the temps are from an airport 37 miles away from us. Since we heat from the basement I'll get rid of the longer burn times for fires which will put out more btu's, more of a rolling flame compared to the dancing flame.


 
Yeah this morning i had my stove a wee bit hot you could smell it slightly nothing was glowing but i would say it was not far off. My stove thermometers are just about junk this year I still trust my Condar probe.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2012)

We try to stay at 650 stovetop temp on the IR Gun to start with which usually makes our pipe temp hit 500 then back it down to 450.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 28, 2012)

zap said:


> We try to stay at 650 stovetop temp on the IR Gun to start with which usually makes our pipe temp hit 500 then back it down to 450.


 
For some reason my stove don't send much heat out the pipe. This morning i had the air closed and nice lazy looking fire but the stove smelled different.

Edit. Sorry it was just a hot smell not really different.


----------



## 'bert (Nov 28, 2012)

I have always hated winter, not a good way to be in Northern Alberta Canada, but this year is different.  I finally have a job this is only 10 min for home and a brand new Skid Steer c/w 8' wide snow bucket to get the white chit off my driveway.  give me the snow and I will get rid of it.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 28, 2012)

Man...8 degrees.  I remember being up in the Adirondacks when it was around 3 degrees and it felt like 20 here.  Drier, I think.

Looks like 27 is the lowest we're supposed to get, overnight Friday.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 28, 2012)

I want last winter back! And again, and again and...

Three years in a row we set records. I like that last one. Mildest winter ever.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 28, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> Looks like 27 is the lowest we're supposed to get, overnight Friday.


 
Say what? I always get grief about not living where it gets cold. We have had a bunch of nights in the twenties already in November. Tonight included. My stacks are shrinking like it is January.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Raise your right hand and repeat after me. "We are screwed."


Not me boss.  Looks like IL is in between everything.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 28, 2012)

Very cold & windy last Friday & Saturday,Sunday was a little better.12 yesterday morning,36 in afternoon.46 today.

Mid 50's tommorow & 60-65 by Saturday.Let it go out tonight,no more burning until early next week probably,unless forecast changes again.


----------



## Jags (Nov 29, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Not me boss. Looks like IL is in between everything.


 
Oh you southernerns.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 29, 2012)

Got down in the low 20's here last night.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 29, 2012)

corey21 said:


> Got down in the low 20's here last night.


 We hit 18, not real cold for here. The Cherry is still doing the job, the livingroom temp was 70 this morning and the bedroom was 68.7.

We have some sugar maple along with some nice ironwood for tonight, temps st 8 or below with the strong winds. (25-30 gust)


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 29, 2012)

Too warm to run the stove.Too many sunny days ahead in the high 40s and 50s. The solar will do the work on those days. Calling for 60 on tuesday.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 29, 2012)

after a interesting morning with my stove one end of my house got to 84.


----------



## Jags (Nov 29, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Too warm to run the stove.Too many sunny days ahead in the high 40s and 50s. The solar will do the work on those days. Calling for 60 on tuesday.


 
I haven't had to light a match in weeks.  The stove has never gone out.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> I haven't had to light a match in weeks. The stove has never gone out.


 
I wish the day time temps were low enough i could be doing like that.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 30, 2012)

Jags said:


> I haven't had to light a match in weeks. The stove has never gone out.


I d change my screen name to solar and wood except there is already someone here on hearth with that SN. Reminds me i havnt seen any post from him for awhile.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2012)

I saw a post from S & W recently.  He is around.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 30, 2012)

It dropped down to just under 5 drgrees this morning with another 3-4 inches of new snow, the big warm up should be moving in.


----------



## jrendfrey (Nov 30, 2012)

believe it or not we in northeast vt were at -8 here this morning i had about 6 inches of snow in the driveway. had to plow this afternoon. damn cold for november supposed to warm up after saturday well see. stoves nice and warm though


----------



## corey21 (Nov 30, 2012)

zap said:


> It dropped down to just under 5 drgrees this morning with another 3-4 inches of new snow, the big warm up should be moving in.


 
Yeah there is a big warm spell coming.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 30, 2012)

31 here right now.


----------



## jrendfrey (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah got up this morning and could tell its not nearly as cold yesterday morning was just frigid. supposed to get some snow and rain here in the next couple days. i say let it snow but keep that cold crap further north.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 1, 2012)

It was 32 when i woke up now it is in the 50's outside


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 1, 2012)

zap said:


> It dropped down to just under 5 drgrees this morning with another 3-4 inches of new snow, the big warm up should be moving in.


Zap YOU should put in your signature where you are posting from (State and town) So when you say it s 5 degrees here, we know where that is.
Regards


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 1, 2012)

Cloudy today,no solar heat! Guess its time to burn some stored sunlight in solid form.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 1, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Cloudy today,no solar heat! Guess its time to burn some stored sunlight in solid form.


 
Shew 62 outside now been outside piddling come back in and the is stove is 300.


----------

